# The cure to social anxiety disorder.



## eugenioso (Mar 18, 2009)

hello. my name is Eugenio De La Cerda Zuaznabar and i live in Chile.

im 20 years old and i would like to share my experience about SAD (lol).

It all started when i was in 6th grade. the experience there was, to put it mildy, highly hellishly horribly maniacally traumatizing, though i never succumbed to the bullying itself. see, when i was there everyone at first bullied me for things i did (the tone of my voice for example) and then they would bully me all the time. what this caused was that whenever i was bullied for something i would think that i had done something wrong, and as time went on, i was afraid of talking to everyone because i was afraid of doing something wrong.

to make a really tortuous story short, after 8 1/2 years of constant anxiety i didnt go insane, and managed to figure out the cause and cure of SAD.

_ it all starts with a traumatic experience during childhood most predominantly, but you cant discard events during early and late adulthood either. in my example, it involves verbal or physical actions that you are lead to believe are your fault, because you were doing something "wrong" to provoke them. the result is a constant state of anxiety that, well, everyone here must be familiar with.

the real point of this is to explain that, in the traumatic childhood experience, the problem starts due to the belief that the actions ocurring to you are as a result of doing something "wrong" by your part. but to get rid of SAD, one must understand that the traumatic experiences were not because you were doing something wrong. you never do something wrong, so whenever someone abuses you physically or verbally or even sexually, its not because you are doing something wrong. so simple was the answer that i immediately felt better.

i then typed in Google "Social Anxiety Forum" and poof! came here.

i hope that this will help people around the world. my e-mail is 
[email protected], and i wish to tell people that if anyone wishes to use this paragraph for personal or public use you first need my permission.


----------



## back2life (Feb 27, 2009)

hey thats cool man


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

Dude, it's not like I don't know when and how the anxiety started (trauma in school age)... the fact is you just can't immediately change the way you have "learned" to function during the years. In my case that means avoiding certain social situtions for years and learning self-destructive thinking patterns.


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

is_there_hope said:


> Dude, it's not like I don't know when and how the anxiety started (trauma in school age)... the fact is you just can't immediately change the way you have "learned" to function during the years.* In my case that means avoiding certain social situtions for years and learning self-destructive thinking patterns*.


Same here. It pains me to even think about going "out" somewhere. It really makes me feel bad, it just drains all the energy out of me.

But if anyone has any positive advice that could help "cure" social anxiety, then that might be helpful.


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

You both are right, actually. It's a fact that you did nothing wrong, BUT you have to relearn that - and that's easier said than done!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not all of us had a traumatic childhood experience, though. I think I had things relatively easy growing up. I've just always been shy and anxious and avoidant for as long as I can remember. I realize that a lot of people here have had terrible experiences with bullying and abuse and such things, and that's awful, but "cures" that may work for those people don't necessarily apply to those of us whose anxiety isn't rooted in a specific traumatic experience.

Anyway, it's great that you found a way of dealing with anxiety that works for you. Welcome to SAS.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Not all of us had a traumatic childhood experience, though. I think I had things relatively easy growing up. I've just always been shy and anxious and avoidant for as long as I can remember. I realize that a lot of people here have had terrible experiences with bullying and abuse and such things, and that's awful, but "cures" that may work for those people don't necessarily apply to those of us whose anxiety isn't rooted in a specific traumatic experience.
> 
> Anyway, it's great that you found a way of dealing with anxiety that works for you. Welcome to SAS.


Same here. The only trauma in my childhood was my SA. There was no precipitating event.


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

eugenioso said:


> hello. my name is Eugenio De La Cerda Zuaznabar and i live in Chile.
> 
> im 20 years old and i would like to share my experience about SAD (lol).
> 
> ...


I find it funny that permission is required to use your post. I'm disrespecting you though. You are who you are. Thanks for the tip!


----------

